# The Nottinghamshire Saturday 21st November



## Region3 (Nov 15, 2015)

This is the course that used to be called Cotgrave.

I have a tee time of 11:12, and one space free.

It's Â£22.50 and includes food (we'll be eating before the round). Cracking value.

So far it's myself, my mate, and Mr. Fish.

Amazing opportunity to play a Trilby Tour venue for much cheapness


----------



## Region3 (Nov 16, 2015)

Space filled.


----------



## Fish (Nov 18, 2015)

Which course are we playing, Masters or Open?


----------



## Region3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			Which course are we playing, Masters or Open?
		
Click to expand...

The Open course Robin.

We'll be there around 9:45 because I'm the worlds slowest eaterer.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			The Open course Robin.

We'll be there around 9:45 because I'm the worlds slowest eaterer.
		
Click to expand...

And the worlds fussiest!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 18, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			And the worlds fussiest!
		
Click to expand...

I've never been so insul.... no wait, it's true.


----------



## rosecott (Nov 18, 2015)

Region3 said:



			The Open course Robin.

We'll be there around 9:45 because I'm the worlds slowest eaterer.
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			And the worlds fussiest!
		
Click to expand...

No problem = Fish will eat anything you don't fancy.


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2015)

rosecott said:



			No problem = Fish will eat anything you don't fancy.
		
Click to expand...

&#127828;&#127789;&#127829;&#127839;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 19, 2015)

Played this course a few times and I sometimes get the impression it has ideas above its station. But that may be me,and they have done a bit of work on the open course recently. So interested to hear what you think about it.  And wrap up warm as it's going to be bitterly cold on Saturday with strong northerly winds blasting down from the north pole. Lovely.


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Played this course a few times and I sometimes get the impression it has ideas above its station. But that may be me,and they have done a bit of work on the open course recently. So interested to hear what you think about it.  And wrap up warm as it's going to be bitterly cold on Saturday with strong northerly winds blasting down from the north pole. Lovely. 

Click to expand...

Your a right ray of sunshine, cheers


----------



## rosecott (Nov 19, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Played this course a few times and I sometimes get the impression it has ideas above its station. But that may be me,and they have done a bit of work on the open course recently. So interested to hear what you think about it.  And wrap up warm as it's going to be bitterly cold on Saturday with strong northerly winds blasting down from the north pole. Lovely. 

Click to expand...

I was thinking of offering my services as a caddy but your weather forecast has changed my mind.


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I was thinking of offering my services as a caddy but your weather forecast has changed my mind.
		
Click to expand...

I don't trust the weather forecasts anymore, especially the BBC, even when looking this morning it was supposed to be totally dry, but as soon as our tee time came about at 11.10 the heavens opened for almost the whole front 9 

Liars the lot of them, all this technology and they can't even get it right on the day, which is hardly a forecast is it :angry:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			Your a right ray of sunshine, cheers 

Click to expand...

I do my best ;-)


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone got a extendable ball retriever for hire


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			Anyone got a  ball retriever for hire 

View attachment 17680

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Nov 20, 2015)

ruff-driver said:









Click to expand...

But can he swim :smirk:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			Anyone got a extendable ball retriever for hire 

View attachment 17680

Click to expand...

I think the picture makes it a bit worse than it really is, especially The Open course. Yes there's some water but I can't remember it being very bad.  Having said that I did fall in the water before the 3rd green once. Well not fully fell in but slipped when trying to retrieve my ball from the edge of the water and one leg went in up to my knee. Playing partners found it very amusing.


----------



## Fish (Nov 21, 2015)

How's the weather over there, got a few courses around me closed with inspections taking place later due to snow and being too slushy.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 21, 2015)

No snow where I am, but I am the other side of Nottingham.  Very windy though, a 2 clubber at the very least.

I think there should not be any more snow and it will actually be a mostly decent, if not a bit breezy, sunny day.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 21, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			No snow where I am, but I am the other side of Nottingham.  Very windy though, a 2 clubber at the very least.

I think there should not be any more snow and it will actually be a mostly decent, if not a bit breezy, sunny day.
		
Click to expand...

And flippin cold, the scattering of snow has turned to ice. Anyone know the weather forecast for Mauritius tomorrow.


----------

